# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  افت ساعت مطالعه...مشکل من یا همه؟!

## Catman

اول سلام
دوم اینکه  سعی میکنم روزانه 9:30 تا 10:30 درس بخونم ولی مشکلی که دارم اینکه در هرماه 2 روز پیش میاد که کلا تمرکز ندارم که درس بخونم وشاید تو اون روز حداکثر 4ساعت مطالعه داشته باشم.این مورد برای همه هست یا فقط مشکل منه ؟!واینکه هر راهکاری که میدونستم یا بهم پیشنهاد شده رو انجام دادم ولی تو این دوروز کلا تمرکز ندارم و نمیتونم بخونم.راهکاری دارین ممنون میشم.

----------


## راحله قربانزاده

مشکل منم همین بود....بطوریکه نزدیک ب 2 ماه درسو بیخیال شدم..متاسفانه

----------


## pouria98

نیگا داداش گلم همه مهم نیستن!!!  تجربی کلا 500 هزار تا داوطلب داره اک کل ظرفیت پزشکی و دندون دارو سازی به زور به 3 هزار تا 3500 میرسه...
اینو بدون که رقیبا الان دارن راحت میخونن!
بله شاید 400 هزار نفر الان نمیخونن اما لطفا تو جز اونا نباش!!!

----------


## Catman

> نیگا داداش گلم همه مهم نیستن!!!  تجربی کلا 500 هزار تا داوطلب داره اک کل ظرفیت پزشکی و دندون دارو سازی به زور به 3 هزار تا 3500 میرسه...
> اینو بدون که رقیبا الان دارن راحت میخونن!
> بله شاید 400 هزار نفر الان نمیخونن اما لطفا تو جز اونا نباش!!!


حرف شما کاملا درست.....منظور من هم داوطلبای پزشکی بودن .خودم دقیقا میدونم ولی تو این دوروز نمیتونم اصلا میرم سر کتاب ولی انگار هرچی یاد داشتم توذهنم نیست مسایل رو نمیتونم حل کنم فقط نگاهشون میکنم همین.مسائلی رو که قبلا حل کردم و درست هم حل کردم.
یعنی همه داوطلبا بدون حتی یک روز فوت وقت فقط میخونن ؟!مگه داریم؟!

----------


## pouria98

> حرف شما کاملا درست.....منظور من هم داوطلبای پزشکی بودن .خودم دقیقا میدونم ولی تو این دوروز نمیتونم اصلا میرم سر کتاب ولی انگار هرچی یاد داشتم توذهنم نیست مسایل رو نمیتونم حل کنم فقط نگاهشون میکنم همین.مسائلی رو که قبلا حل کردم و درست هم حل کردم.
> یعنی همه داوطلبا بدون حتی یک روز فوت وقت فقط میخونن ؟!مگه داریم؟!


یه کار بهت میگم بکن اگه نتیجه نداد بیا پولشو از من پس بگیر ... :Yahoo (4): 
نیگا من نمیدونم شما تو کدوم شهر زندگی میکنی اما هر جا هم که باشی بالاخره یه رستوران مورد علاقه داری تو اون شهر!
همین فردا از صبح که بیدار شدی تا ساعت دو ، سه درس بخون . بعدش شال و کلاه کن و برو بگرد یکم تو شهر بعد حوالس ساعت 7 برو رستوران مورد علاقت توی راه که داری سوار اتوبوس یا تاکسی میشی سعی کن یه مبحث رو که فک میکنی یادت رفته یا روش مسلطی رو مرور کن تو ذهنت ، مثلا قانون کولن رو...
بگو قانون کولن چی بود؟ فرمولاش چی بود و ... یا مثلا عربی : تعاریف معلوم و مجهول رو بیار تو ذهنت و برا خودت توضیح بده

نمیگم حتما جواب میده اما وقتی بری بیرون و بهت هوا بخوره باور کن این مطالب میان دوباره تو ذهنت

جان داداش من هروقت میرم نونوایی محلمون همیشه همین کارو میکنم و میبینم که همش فکر میکردم که مطلبی رو که خوندم رو بلد نیستم!!!
امتحانش ضرری نداره

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_کاملا طبیعی دوست عزیز پسر عموم رتبه۱۷۰ شد هفته ای یکبار یه روز کلا استراحت میکرد زیاد ناراحت نباش_

----------


## Ali.N

> اول سلام
> دوم اینکه  سعی میکنم روزانه 9:30 تا 10:30 درس بخونم ولی مشکلی که دارم اینکه در هرماه 2 روز پیش میاد که کلا تمرکز ندارم که درس بخونم وشاید تو اون روز حداکثر 4ساعت مطالعه داشته باشم.این مورد برای همه هست یا فقط مشکل منه ؟!واینکه هر راهکاری که میدونستم یا بهم پیشنهاد شده رو انجام دادم ولی تو این دوروز کلا تمرکز ندارم و نمیتونم بخونم.راهکاری دارین ممنون میشم.


سلام...درکت میکنم همدردیم......اما
1)زیادجوش نزن فصل همینه
2)الان زمان امتحاناته فشار بالاس یاید یه استراحت ببینیم
3)یه چند مدتی استراحت کن دوباره شروع کن اما طوری نباشه که کلا درسو بذاری کنار
4)موفق باشی

----------


## Catman

> _کاملا طبیعی دوست عزیز پسر عموم رتبه۱۷۰ شد هفته ای یکبار یه روز کلا استراحت میکرد زیاد ناراحت نباش_


روزانه چند ساعت میخوندن؟!فارغ التحصیل بودن؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

برای منم این مشکل پیش میاد .یه روز 9یا 10ساعت روز بعد6بامدرسه4 :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Phenotype_2

من که ی هفته س اصلا درس نخوندم. شاید حدود نبم ساعت در روز.
فردا سه تا کار باید بکنم.... بعدشم چند روز احتنالا درگیر مسایل جانبیشم.
فردا اول Samsung Galaxy Gear S میخرم... بعدش یه Samsung Galaxy Note 5 میخرم... و بعدش ی لپتاپ 10 یا حد اکثر 12 اینچ... چند مدل تو زهنم هست واسه لپتاپ ولی نمیدونم همچین لپتاپ خاصی که فقط کاربرهای خاص دارا رو میتونم پیدا کنم تو اهواز یا ن. سخت افزارها رو میدونم ولی باید از طرح صفحه کلید و حس کاربری خوبی القا کنه تا متقاعدم کنه بخرمش... واسه همین تا لپتاپ رو لمس نکنم و فقط از روی سخت افزاش نمیتونم انتخاب کنم. اقلا دو ساله لپتاپ ندارم... در حال یاد گیری ارچ لینوکس بودم که فروختمش. کلی چیز راجبه ش خوندم و الان وقتشه که دیگه کاربری سیستمش رو شرو کنم. اخ که چقت ارچ عالیه. واقعا فلسفه و روش کارش اغوا کننده س و شدیدین با علایقم سازگاره.
 Note 3 هم دارم... فک نکنم دیگه نیازش داشته باشم... باید بفروشمش.
امیدارم از هفته دیگه باز بشینم سر درس و کتاب. فعلا خمار خریدهای فردامم.
خریدهای فردا احتمالا بهترین خریدهای عمرن. حالا بکرشو بکن من توی همچین شرایطی میتونم درس بخونم؟

----------


## m a h s a

طبیعیه
واسه همه میش میاد  
سخت نگیر

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

هر ماه 2 روز کم خوندن اضطراری نیست. فقط مواظب باش بیشتر نشه

----------


## Dj.ALI

> *تو چاله میدونم اینطوری حرف نمیزنن شما سعی کن به جای  کنکور خوندن یه دوره کلاس تربیتی بری مگه خودت 100 صفحه چرت و پرته طوفان به پا کردن گذاشتی کسی اومد فحشت داد ؟ حسودیت میشه یکی داره میخونه؟ مدیریت لطف  کنه این اراذلو بریزه بیرون لطفا*


 اگر اون تاپیک چرت و پرت بود تا الان بیش از 12 هزار نفر بازدید کننده نداشت..در ضمن
جواب ابلهان خاموشیست :Yahoo (111): 

 Não aperte o Beau insignificante ... É de cache Qyaft :Yahoo (23):

----------


## saeedkh76

> اول سلام
> دوم اینکه  سعی میکنم روزانه 9:30 تا 10:30 درس بخونم ولی مشکلی که دارم اینکه در هرماه 2 روز پیش میاد که کلا تمرکز ندارم که درس بخونم وشاید تو اون روز حداکثر 4ساعت مطالعه داشته باشم.این مورد برای همه هست یا فقط مشکل منه ؟!واینکه هر راهکاری که میدونستم یا بهم پیشنهاد شده رو انجام دادم ولی تو این دوروز کلا تمرکز ندارم و نمیتونم بخونم.راهکاری دارین ممنون میشم.


نگران نباش دوست من
ساعت مطالعه خوبی داری اون 2 روز هم پیش میاد تاره خوبه که 2 روزه فقط بنظرم

----------


## fagou20

رفع مشکل افت ساعات مطالعه 100% تضمینی همین مشکل واسه منم پیشم اومده ولی شکر خدا  :Y (684): حل شد 
سه تا نکته داره :
در رسیدن به هدفت کله شق و سمج(قصد توهین ندارم خاصیت آدمای موفق همینه ) باش (پا پس بکشی مثل سیاه چاله تنبلی میکشه تو خودش اصلا برو تو فاز درس و مشق و دیوانه وار بخون :Y (695):  به تنبلی نشون بده یه مم ماست چقد کره داره :Yahoo (99): )
برای رسیدن به هدفت هر کاری لازم بود بکن(هر چیزی سد راهت شد نابودش کن مثل تانک :Y (574):  واسه خود مشکل آشی بپز که یه وجب روش روغن باشه)
با بهترین دوستت دوباره شروع کن (من خودم واسه زیست بیشتر از همه وقت گذاشته بودم و دوستش داشتم و دوباره با اون شروع کردم مشکلم حل شد )دوستتو پیدا کن...

و گوشی و ماهواره و سریال و اینترنت و کامپیوتر رو همشونو بنداز تو یه اتاق صد تا قفل بزن کلیدشو بنداز جایی که عرب نینداخت (منظورم توی خونه نیستا بری همچیو بهم بزنی توی ذهن خودت همه اینارو انجام بده)

و اگه آخر هفته یکی دو ساعت ورزش کنی و در طول روز نیم ساعت هم پیاده روی کنی دیگه عالی میشه :Yahoo (72): 

مطمئن باش تو قویتر از تنبلی هستی وشکست دادن اون لحظه ای بیشتر زمان نمیبره فقط با اراده باش ...

----------


## atefe_os

> من که ی هفته س اصلا درس نخوندم. شاید حدود نبم ساعت در روز.
> فردا سه تا کار باید بکنم.... بعدشم چند روز احتنالا درگیر مسایل جانبیشم.
> فردا اول Samsung Galaxy Gear S میخرم... بعدش یه Samsung Galaxy Note 5 میخرم... و بعدش ی لپتاپ 10 یا حد اکثر 12 اینچ... چند مدل تو زهنم هست واسه لپتاپ ولی نمیدونم همچین لپتاپ خاصی که فقط کاربرهای خاص دارا رو میتونم پیدا کنم تو اهواز یا ن. سخت افزارها رو میدونم ولی باید از طرح صفحه کلید و حس کاربری خوبی القا کنه تا متقاعدم کنه بخرمش... واسه همین تا لپتاپ رو لمس نکنم و فقط از روی سخت افزاش نمیتونم انتخاب کنم. اقلا دو ساله لپتاپ ندارم... در حال یاد گیری ارچ لینوکس بودم که فروختمش. کلی چیز راجبه ش خوندم و الان وقتشه که دیگه کاربری سیستمش رو شرو کنم. اخ که چقت ارچ عالیه. واقعا فلسفه و روش کارش اغوا کننده س و شدیدین با علایقم سازگاره.
>  Note 3 هم دارم... فک نکنم دیگه نیازش داشته باشم... باید بفروشمش.
> امیدارم از هفته دیگه باز بشینم سر درس و کتاب. فعلا خمار خریدهای فردامم.
> خریدهای فردا احتمالا بهترین خریدهای عمرن. حالا بکرشو بکن من توی همچین شرایطی میتونم درس بخونم؟


سرزمین رایانه میتونی پیدا کنی احتمالا . 
رفع اسپم: منم نوسانیه خوندنم و این موضوع خیلی تو روحیم اثر منفی داشته تا الان

----------


## Amin-jh

خوبه باز شما دو روز اونم در ماه نمیخونی !
ما هر روز همین بساطو داریم .

----------


## Blackboard

> من که ی هفته س اصلا درس نخوندم. شاید حدود نبم ساعت در روز.
> فردا سه تا کار باید بکنم.... بعدشم چند روز احتنالا درگیر مسایل جانبیشم.
> فردا اول Samsung Galaxy Gear S میخرم... بعدش یه Samsung Galaxy Note 5 میخرم... و بعدش ی لپتاپ 10 یا حد اکثر 12 اینچ... چند مدل تو زهنم هست واسه لپتاپ ولی نمیدونم همچین لپتاپ خاصی که فقط کاربرهای خاص دارا رو میتونم پیدا کنم تو اهواز یا ن. سخت افزارها رو میدونم ولی باید از طرح صفحه کلید و حس کاربری خوبی القا کنه تا متقاعدم کنه بخرمش... واسه همین تا لپتاپ رو لمس نکنم و فقط از روی سخت افزاش نمیتونم انتخاب کنم. اقلا دو ساله لپتاپ ندارم... در حال یاد گیری ارچ لینوکس بودم که فروختمش. کلی چیز راجبه ش خوندم و الان وقتشه که دیگه کاربری سیستمش رو شرو کنم. اخ که چقت ارچ عالیه. واقعا فلسفه و روش کارش اغوا کننده س و شدیدین با علایقم سازگاره.
>  Note 3 هم دارم... فک نکنم دیگه نیازش داشته باشم... باید بفروشمش.
> امیدارم از هفته دیگه باز بشینم سر درس و کتاب. فعلا خمار خریدهای فردامم.
> خریدهای فردا احتمالا بهترین خریدهای عمرن. حالا بکرشو بکن من توی همچین شرایطی میتونم درس بخونم؟


شما از همون راه با کنکور خداحافظی کن بعد بیا خونه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## INFERNAL

کلا پایین اومدن ساعت مطالعه واسه همه هست و کسایی ام که اولش باشدت بیشتری شروع میکنن زودتر این اتفاق واسشون میوفته
بعد از امتحان های نوبت اول تقریبا همه یه حس تنبلی بهشون دست میده واسه همین میگن نوبت دوم خیلی مهمتره!
راهش واسه من که این بود،یکی دو روز واسه خودت باش به درس فکر نکن بذار مغزت استراحت کنه
مشکل ماها اینه که هیچ کاریمون درست نیست نه تفریح میکنیم نه کار میکنیم موقع تفریح هی به درس فکر میکنیم و موقع درس به تفریح واسه همین هیچ وقت به هیچ کدوم نمیرسیم

----------


## T!G3R

*سلام دوستان
برای برای منم الان پیش اومده 
منی که در روز 9 ساعت مفید میخوندم ولی الان 5 ساعت بیشتر نمیتونم بخونم
چون امتحانات دی ماه هم سخت بود و هم توان ما رو برای خوندن کنکور گرفت
ولی سعیم رو میکنم که ساعت مطالعم رو بالا ببرم
من اینا رو گفتم که فکر نکنی فقط خودت هستی که افت ساعت مطالعه داری .. نه .. کسایی هم هستن که حتی از منو تو هم افتضاح تر هستن
موفق باشید همگی
بای*

----------


## optician

> من که ی هفته س اصلا درس نخوندم. شاید حدود نبم ساعت در روز.
> فردا سه تا کار باید بکنم.... بعدشم چند روز احتنالا درگیر مسایل جانبیشم.
> فردا اول Samsung Galaxy Gear S میخرم... بعدش یه Samsung Galaxy Note 5 میخرم... و بعدش ی لپتاپ 10 یا حد اکثر 12 اینچ... چند مدل تو زهنم هست واسه لپتاپ ولی نمیدونم همچین لپتاپ خاصی که فقط کاربرهای خاص دارا رو میتونم پیدا کنم تو اهواز یا ن. سخت افزارها رو میدونم ولی باید از طرح صفحه کلید و حس کاربری خوبی القا کنه تا متقاعدم کنه بخرمش... واسه همین تا لپتاپ رو لمس نکنم و فقط از روی سخت افزاش نمیتونم انتخاب کنم. اقلا دو ساله لپتاپ ندارم... در حال یاد گیری ارچ لینوکس بودم که فروختمش. کلی چیز راجبه ش خوندم و الان وقتشه که دیگه کاربری سیستمش رو شرو کنم. اخ که چقت ارچ عالیه. واقعا فلسفه و روش کارش اغوا کننده س و شدیدین با علایقم سازگاره.
>  Note 3 هم دارم... فک نکنم دیگه نیازش داشته باشم... باید بفروشمش.
> امیدارم از هفته دیگه باز بشینم سر درس و کتاب. فعلا خمار خریدهای فردامم.
> خریدهای فردا احتمالا بهترین خریدهای عمرن. حالا بکرشو بکن من توی همچین شرایطی میتونم درس بخونم؟


*داداش وضع مالیت اگه اینقدر خوبه درس هم نخونی مهم نیس!
*

----------


## optician

> اول سلام
> دوم اینکه  سعی میکنم روزانه 9:30 تا 10:30 درس بخونم ولی مشکلی که دارم اینکه در هرماه 2 روز پیش میاد که کلا تمرکز ندارم که درس بخونم وشاید تو اون روز حداکثر 4ساعت مطالعه داشته باشم.این مورد برای همه هست یا فقط مشکل منه ؟!واینکه هر راهکاری که میدونستم یا بهم پیشنهاد شده رو انجام دادم ولی تو این دوروز کلا تمرکز ندارم و نمیتونم بخونم.راهکاری دارین ممنون میشم.


*من یه شکل دیگه ای از این مشکل مطالعه رو دارم...درسها رو خیلی زود یاد میگیرم و سریع هم تست میزنم شاید در حدود 4 ساعت اندازه 12 ساعت افراد عادی مطالعه میکنم...ولی بعد از اینکه اون 4 ساعت تموم شد مشغول خیال پردازی میشم و خودم رو به کارای دیگه سرگرم میکنم درحالی که میتونم حداقل 4 ساعت دیگه هم بخونم

احساس نارضایتی دارم
*

----------


## Phenotype_2

> *داداش وضع مالیت اگه اینقدر خوبه درس هم نخونی مهم نیس!*


بخدا همین الان اومدم خونه... تو بگو کدومشون رو خریدم؟اشتباه گفتی... هیچکدومو. به هرکی میگفتم Gear S میخام یا میگفت ندارم... اون یکی دو فروشگاهی هم که داشتن میگفتن بیا Gear  S2 بگیر من Gear S ندارم.  اول که حجم دانشش نسبت که دستگاه ها در حد گوسفند بود، بعدشم ایا ب تو چه اسن؟ من Gear S میخام ن Gear S2. چون اسمات واچ مهمترین خریدم بود... همه خریدها رو گزاشتم بودم واسه بعدش. خلاصه له له شدم ولی Gear s رو پیدا نکردم. اخرش مجبور شدم از دیجی کالا بخرمش. دوست داشتم قبل از خرید لمسش کنم. هیچی لمس کردن نیست. قلب هم بدون حس لامسه قادر به درک لطافت ها نیست.وقتی Gear s پیدا نشه وای ب حال Laptap 12 اینچم. چند جا رفتم.واچ رو امشب از دیجیکالا میگیرم بقیه باشه واسه بعد از کنکور میرم تهران میخرم. تا اون موقه نوت 6 هم اومده.تو چیزی نمیخای واست بخرم؟ ی اسمارت واچ دیدم 249 تومن بود... یادم نیست مارکش چی بود. ساده و بینهایت خشکل بود. خیلی به دستت تو هم میومد. اها یادم اومد...MyKronoz ZeWatch 2

----------


## optician

> بخدا همین الان اومدم خونه... تو بگو کدومشون رو خریدم؟
> اشتباه گفتی... هیچکدومو. به هرکی میگفتم Gear S میخام یا میگفت ندارم... اون یکی دو فروشگاهی هم که داشتن میگفتن بیا Gear  S2 بگیر من Gear S ندارم.  اول که حجم دانشش نسبت که دستگاه ها در حد گوسفند بود، بعدشم ایا ب تو چه اسن؟ من Gear S میخام ن Gear S2. چون اسمات واچ مهمترین خریدم بود... همه خریدها رو گزاشتم بودم واسه بعدش. خلاصه له له شدم ولی Gear s رو پیدا نکردم. اخرش مجبور شدم از دیجی کالا بخرمش. دوست داشتم قبل از خرید لمسش کنم. هیچی لمس کردن نیست. قلب هم بدون حس لامسه قادر به درک لطافت ها نیست.
> وقتی Gear s پیدا نشه وای ب حال Laptap 12 اینچم. چند جا رفتم.
> واچ رو امشب از دیجیکالا میگیرم بقیه باشه واسه بعد از کنکور میرم تهران میخرم. تا اون موقه نوت 6 هم اومده.
> 
> تو چیزی نمیخای واست بخرم؟ ی اسمارت واچ دیدم 249 تومن بود... یادم نیست مارکش چی بود. ساده و بینهایت خشکل بود. خیلی به دستت تو هم میومد.


من moto360 داشتم یکمی پول گذاشتم سرش g s2 گرفتم خیلی فرقی باهم دیگه ندارن ... البته g s2 رو به moto ترجیح میدم بخاطر هماهنگی بهتری که note 5 داره...

moto توی بعضی notfication ها مشکل داشت ... مثلا نوتیفیکشن آب و هوا که میومد فقط یه قسمتی از کل نوتیفیکشن رو نشون میداد ولی g s2 این مشکلو نداره

اونی که میگی احتمالا sw بوده اون فقط نوتیفیکشن ها رو نشون میده کار دیگه ای نمیکنه

قبلش گفته بودی که میخوای نوت 5 بگیری!! قبول دارم که سری نوت بهتر از سری اس کار کرده ولی اگه هنوز پول ندادی به iphone 6 قناعت کن... یه apple watch هم بزن تنگش

----------


## doctor reza

سلام برای همه پیش میاد
بایکم استراحت درست میشه
من خودم ترم یک هرروزوالیبال میرفتم دوساعت وخیلی کم پیش میومدکه خستگی داشته باشم
ساعت مطالعمم بین10تااوج خرخونیم13
اماسه شنبه هاکوه نوردی میرفتم
سعی کن باخودت حال کنی!!اگه باخودت حال کنی،کم خسته میشی!
درضمن حرف پوریا98هم درسته...من پنجشنبه هاصبح س6دم درکله پزی ام!

----------


## aCe

> *من یه شکل دیگه ای از این مشکل مطالعه رو دارم...درسها رو خیلی زود یاد میگیرم و سریع هم تست میزنم شاید در حدود 4 ساعت اندازه 12 ساعت افراد عادی مطالعه میکنم...ولی بعد از اینکه اون 4 ساعت تموم شد مشغول خیال پردازی میشم و خودم رو به کارای دیگه سرگرم میکنم درحالی که میتونم حداقل 4 ساعت دیگه هم بخونم
> 
> احساس نارضایتی دارم
> *


باوا شما عجب مخی داری ها بیا مخ عوضی  :Y (718):  قول میدم بجا 4 ساعت 12 ساعت ازش کار بکشم  :Y (716): 
من بدبخت خیلی گیراییم پایینه ... راستشو بگو چه کلکی سوار کردی رو مخت؟  :Y (424):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> من moto360 داشتم یکمی پول گذاشتم سرش g s2 گرفتم خیلی فرقی باهم دیگه ندارن ... البته g s2 رو به moto ترجیح میدم بخاطر هماهنگی بهتری که note 5 داره...
> 
> moto توی بعضی notfication ها مشکل داشت ... مثلا نوتیفیکشن آب و هوا که میومد فقط یه قسمتی از کل نوتیفیکشن رو نشون میداد ولی g s2 این مشکلو نداره
> 
> اونی که میگی احتمالا sw بوده اون فقط نوتیفیکشن ها رو نشون میده کار دیگه ای نمیکنه
> 
> قبلش گفته بودی که میخوای نوت 5 بگیری!! قبول دارم که سری نوت بهتر از سری اس کار کرده ولی اگه هنوز پول ندادی به iphone 6 قناعت کن... یه apple watch هم بزن تنگش


سیستم عامل مورد علاقم ArchLinux ه. و اندروید هم از خانواده لینوکسه. کلا ن تتها اعتقادی به سیستم عامل انحصاری ندارم، بلکه ازش خوششمم نمیاد. نمیگم بد هستن، شاید واسه دیگران خوب و مناسب باشن، و قطعا هم همینطوره، ولی فلسفه و سیاستهای ماکروسافت و اپل رو قبول ندارم.

فلسفه ارچ رو از Archlinux.org بخون. من وقتی خوندمش، چن ماه بعدش تمام زیر بم لینوکس و به ویژه ارچ رو در اورده و واسه همیشه با ویندوز خدافزی کردم.

موتو خیلی خشکله ... ولی من Gear S میخام. S2 هم ن...S. ی مدل S2 است اسلت e-Sim داره... ولی e-SIM تو ایران نداریم. من ی جیزی میخام ب گوشی وابسته نباشه.موتو واسه دخترا خیلی خشکله... خیلی. ظریف و زیباس. ولی منو ارزا نمیکنه.

----------


## optician

> باوا شما عجب مخی داری ها بیا مخ عوضی  قول میدم بجا 4 ساعت 12 ساعت ازش کار بکشم 
> من بدبخت خیلی گیراییم پایینه ... راستشو بگو چه کلکی سوار کردی رو مخت؟


به نظر شما ماهیچه های من و شما قدرت بلند کردن یک وزنه 200 کیلویی رو داره؟؟ نه چون تا حالا در اون حد از ماهیچه ها کار نکشیدیم و ورزش نکردیم

ذهن ( به قول شما مخ ) مثل ماهیچه میمونه هرچقدر بیشتر باهاش کار کنی قوی تر میشه. شما هم سنت رسیده که بتونی 3 برابر زمان مطالعه بازدهی داشته باشی ولی قبل از شروع باید ذهنتو گرم کنی ... باید مدتی تنبلی رو کنار بذاری و مطالعه خودت رو قطع نکنی اینجوری قول میدم در کمتر از یکماه به این بازدهی برسی

----------


## optician

> سیستم عامل مورد علاقم ArchLinux ه. و اندروید هم از خانواده لینوکسه. کلا ن تتها اعتقادی به سیستم عامل انحصاری ندارم، بلکه ازش خوششمم نمیاد. نمیگم بد هستن، شاید واسه دیگران خوب و مناسب باشن، و قطعا هم همینطوره، ولی فلسفه و سیاستهای ماکروسافت و اپل رو قبول ندارم.
> 
> فلسفه ارچ رو از Archlinux.org بخون. من وقتی خوندمش، چن ماه بعدش تمام زیر بم لینوکس و به ویژه ارچ رو در اورده و واسه همیشه با ویندوز خدافزی کردم.
> 
> موتو خیلی خشکله ... ولی من Gear S میخام. S2 هم ن...S. ی مدل S2 است اسلت e-Sim داره... ولی e-SIM تو ایران نداریم. من ی جیزی میخام ب گوشی وابسته نباشه.موتو واسه دخترا خیلی خشکله... خیلی. ظریف و زیباس. ولی منو ارزا نمیکنه.


یکی از دلایلی که از اندروید لذت نمیبرم بیس لینوکس و ترمینال های بی سر و تهش هست! من ios رو ترجیح میدم بخاطر ظرافتی که به نمایش گذشته

----------


## aCe

> به نظر شما ماهیچه های من و شما قدرت بلند کردن یک وزنه 200 کیلویی رو داره؟؟ نه چون تا حالا در اون حد از ماهیچه ها کار نکشیدیم و ورزش نکردیم
> 
> ذهن ( به قول شما مخ ) مثل ماهیچه میمونه هرچقدر بیشتر باهاش کار کنی قوی تر میشه. شما هم سنت رسیده که بتونی 3 برابر زمان مطالعه بازدهی داشته باشی ولی قبل از شروع باید ذهنتو گرم کنی ... باید مدتی تنبلی رو کنار بذاری و مطالعه خودت رو قطع نکنی اینجوری قول میدم در کمتر از یکماه به این بازدهی برسی


در جواب سوال اولتون بله ماهیچه های بنده میتونن وزنه 200 کیلویی بزنن! چون در همون حد از ماهیچه ها کار کشیدم . خخخخ  :Yahoo (4): 
و خیلی مثال عالی زدین اتفاقا امروز باشگاه نرفتم و نشستم بخونم ولی افاقه نکرد حرفتون رو آویزه گوشم میکنم و تلاش ـی مضاعف خواهم داشت  :Y (736):

----------


## n.f11

> اول سلام
> دوم اینکه  سعی میکنم روزانه 9:30 تا 10:30 درس بخونم ولی مشکلی که دارم اینکه در هرماه 2 روز پیش میاد که کلا تمرکز ندارم که درس بخونم وشاید تو اون روز حداکثر 4ساعت مطالعه داشته باشم.این مورد برای همه هست یا فقط مشکل منه ؟!واینکه هر راهکاری که میدونستم یا بهم پیشنهاد شده رو انجام دادم ولی تو این دوروز کلا تمرکز ندارم و نمیتونم بخونم.راهکاری دارین ممنون میشم.


اول از هرچیزی باید بگم حس کاذب " من تمرکز ندارم" رو به خودتون تلقین نکنین. هرچی بیشتر به این فکر کنین بیشتر کمکاری میکنین. بدون وسواس ببا قضیه روبرو شین. شب قبل برنامه ی روز بعدتونو بچینین، تیکه تیکه اجراش کنین و به ازای هرپارتی که موفق شدین به اجراش به خودتون انگیزه بدین، به اینم فکر نکنین که تهش چی مییمونه از برنامه سعی کنین در حال درس خوندن ذهنتون معطوف باشه به همون لحظه. برای اینکه برنامه گنگ  نباشه و از اجراش بترسین بهتره تعداد تست و میزان صفحاتی که میخواین بخونین تو هرپارت رو مشخص کنین. 
در مورد اینکه افت ساعت و مطالعه و اینا.... من خودم کنکوری هستم و به وضوح در مواقعی افت ساعت مطالعه برام مشهوده. ولی قضیه اینه که ما انسانیم و حق داریم گاهی وقتا  توی مسیر وایسیم و نفس بگیرم! موفق باشین.  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Catman

> اول از هرچیزی باید بگم حس کاذب " من تمرکز ندارم" رو به خودتون تلقین نکنین. هرچی بیشتر به این فکر کنین بیشتر کمکاری میکنین. بدون وسواس ببا قضیه روبرو شین. شب قبل برنامه ی روز بعدتونو بچینین، تیکه تیکه اجراش کنین و به ازای هرپارتی که موفق شدین به اجراش به خودتون انگیزه بدین، به اینم فکر نکنین که تهش چی مییمونه از برنامه سعی کنین در حال درس خوندن ذهنتون معطوف باشه به همون لحظه. برای اینکه برنامه گنگ  نباشه و از اجراش بترسین بهتره تعداد تست و میزان صفحاتی که میخواین بخونین تو هرپارت رو مشخص کنین. 
> در مورد اینکه افت ساعت و مطالعه و اینا.... من خودم کنکوری هستم و به وضوح در مواقعی افت ساعت مطالعه برام مشهوده. ولی قضیه اینه که ما انسانیم و حق داریم گاهی وقتا  توی مسیر وایسیم و نفس بگیرم! موفق باشین.




سلام ممنون
دقیقا شیوه خوندن خودم همون چیزی هست که شما توضیح دادین و خودم هم به همه همین روش رو پیشنهاد میکنم.

----------

